# Καναρίνια > Φροντίδα - Κλουβιά -  Αξεσουάρ >  Κατασκευή προστασίας κλουβιών

## rokylila

Σας παρουσιαζω την νεα μου κατασκευη για την προστασια της εκτροφης μου στο μπαλκονι απο αρπαχτικα και καιρικες συνθηκες.
Δεν ξεκιναω νεο θεμα στο αντιστοιχο topic , διοτι δεν ειναι κατι πρωτοτυπο αλλα στηριχθηκε κατα ενα μεγαλο ποσοστο σε αυτη εδω την κατασκευη ενος φιλου συγχωμπιστα  *Κατασκευή για προστασία της εκτροφής μου στο μπαλκόνι*Υστερα απο το μεγαλο σοκ που επαθα τον περασμενο Μαιο οταν ενα απο τα καλυτερα μου καναρινια δεχθηκε επιθεση απο αρπαχτικο, μπηκα σε αυτο εδω το φορουμ και εψαξα λυσεις για να προστατεψω τα πουλακια μου που φιλοξενω εδω και τρια χρονια περιπου στο σπιτι μου
ξεκινησα με μια απλη κατασκευη απο dexion αυτην εδω [IMG][/IMG].Mου αρεσε και ταλαιπωρηθηκα ωστε να την φτιαξω διοτι δεν ειχα ασχοληθει προσωπικα ποτε με τετοιου ειδους κατασκευες
Αργοτερα επρεπε να αλλαξω τα κλουβια που ειχα τα πουλια διοτι κριθηκαν ακαταλληλα και με πολλα προβληματα στην υγεια των πουλιων. Ομως δημιουργηθηκε προβλημα με την εξαγωγη των κλουβιων απο την dexion κατασκευη για τον σωστο καθαρισμο που επιβαλεται για την υγεια των πουλιων, ηταν περιπου σαν εντιχοιζομενα :: 
Με την μεγαλη βοηθεια ενος φιλου μου ξεκινησαμε αυτην την κατασκευη, ωστε να μπορω να εχω τα πουλια ομορφα και τακτοποιημενα και επισης να εχω και κατι ομορφο στο μπαλκονι μου ωστε να απολαμβανω την παρεα τους.
Τα υλικα που χρησιμοποιηθηκαν ειναι τα ακολουθα
24 μετρα σταντζαριστο σιδερο 40Χ40
16 μετρα οδηγους για plexiglass
16 μετρα οδηγους για αλουμινιου σιτες
4 m2 σιτα αλουμινιου
4 ροδακια
1 κιλο λαδομπογια ασπρη
2Χ 155Χ101 Γαλακερο plaxiglass ( πλατη)
4Χ 105Χ56 2γαλακτερα, 2 διαφανα ( για τα πλαγια της κατασκευης
1Χ 100Χ50 Πολυκαρμπονικο μασιφ γαλακτερο ( οροφη)
1 σιτα αλουμινιου καθετης κινησης
16 μετρα γωνιες αλουμινιου ( για στηριγμα των πατων των κλουβιων του καθε  οροφου)
εδω και καποιες φωτο απο τα υλικα και την πορεια κατασκευης
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

Σε αυτο το σημειο θελω να ευχαριστησω ολα τα μελη του GREEKBIRDCLUB για την μεγαλη βοηθεια αλλα και το μερακι που δημιουργησαν αυτο το forum και μας δινουν πολλες πληροφοριες αλλα και παθος ωστε να ασχοληθουμε σωστα με το χομπι μας που ειναι τα πουλια , Επισης αυτη η κατασκευη ειναι αφιερωμενη στον πρασινοσκουφη αλλα και την Σωσω που δεν καταφεραν να την κατοικησουν, 

[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## amastro

Άψογη η κατασκευή. Καλορίζικη.

----------


## gordon

Απίθανη η κατασκευή σου Θοδωρή !!! πολλά μπράβο !!!

----------


## Esmi

Πολύ ωραία η κατασκευή, τρομερή!Αλήθεια εντυπωσιαστηκα

----------


## mparoyfas

απλα άψογη και ταιριάζει απολυτα με τις 90αρες οπου κατα την ταπεινή μου γνωμη θα μπορούσες να εχεις σε καθε ραφι ωστε να εχεις τον μεγιστο χωρο , οπως και να χει ακομη και ετσι είναι οκ.

----------


## kostas karderines

θοδωρη εισαι μερακλης,χιλια μπραβο!πολυ ωραια δουλεια!

----------


## atrotos

πολύ καλη δουλειά !!! μπραβο!!!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Καταπληκτικό έργο ειλικρινά !! 
Πολλά μπράβο  :Happy0159:

----------


## jk21

Θοδωρη η κατασκευη ειναι πολυ καλη ,οπως φυσικα και η πρωτοτυπη του Χρηστου του orion  .Noμιζω αξιζει να μπει ως ξεχωρο θεμα (ετσι κι αλλιως αναφερεις οτι η ιδεα ηταν του παιδιου )ωστε να μπορουν να επεκταθουν με τυχον ερωτησεις τα μελη μας .

----------


## rokylila

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τα σχόλια σας. , με γεμίζουν αυτοπεποίθηση , Δημήτρη δεν έχω πρόβλημα να πάει στο αντίστοιχο topic η κατασκευή , απλά θεώρησα οτι ο αναγνώστης θα μπορεί να δει αυτό το θέμα την πορεία της εξέλιξης μου σαν μέλος του forum, και αν δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα και από τους διαχειριστές αλλά και από τον Χρήστο να την μεταφέρουμε , ευχαριστώ

----------


## jk21

Μα ειμαι ξεκαθαρος οτι εννοουσα ξεχωρο θεμα ,οπως και ηδη το εκανα .Η ιδεα μπορει να ειναι του Χρηστου ,υπαρχει ομως ηδη στο θεμα σου παραπομπη (δεν παρουσιαζεις την ιδεα σαν δικια σου ) και η συγκεκριμενη που ηδη εχουμε ως αρθρο και ειμαι σιγουρος οτι οταν το δει το θεμα ο Χρηστος ,μαλλον θα χαρει που βοηθησε εμπρακτα και αλλα μελη

----------


## wild15

Μπραβο πολυ ωραια κατασκευη!!!!

----------


## nikolaslo

Τρομερη κατασκευη. Μπραβο

----------


## mpampists

Πολυ ομορφη κατασκευη ,μπραβο σου...θα ήθελες μας πεις ποσο στοιχισε;

----------


## rokylila

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα σχόλια σας, η κατασκευή στοιχήσε περίπου σαν αυτή του Χρήστου λίγο παραπάνω όμως από κάποιο υπολογισμό που έκανα τα υλικά  500€

----------


## mpampists

Χαλαλι το ποσο που διεθεσες για να εχεις τα αγαπημενα σου προστατευμενα....εγω δυστυχως διαπιστωσα με το πλεον ασχημο τροπο οτι η προστασια ειναι απαραιτητη...
Σημερα το πρωι βρηκα νεκρη την καναρα με το κεφαλι της να λειπει...Τι μπορει να ηταν ;Καρακαξες κυκλοφορουν πολλες στη γειτονια....
Κριμα γιατι ειχε μολις συνελθει απο την πτερορια και ειχε γινει πολυ ομορφη
Εχω αλλα 2 καναρινια αρσενικα και σκεφτομαι να τα κρατησω μεσα στο σπιτι απο εδω και περα...αλλα εχω παρατηρησει οτι δε κελαιδανε τοσο πολυ οσο εξω...τι λετε να κανω;
***************

----------


## jk21

Καρακαξες !

θα ξαναρθουν αμεσα ! Τα βαζεις μεσα μονιμα ή μεχρι να φτιαξεις κατασκευη

----------


## mpampists

το εχω κανει ηδη....ετσι και αλλιως ειχα ετοιμασει χωρο μεσα για το χειμωνα που ερχεται...απλα την θυληκια την ειχα σε αλλο μπαλκονι για να μην ερχεται σε οπτικη επαφη με τα αρσενικα...
Καρακαξα την εκανε την ζημια πιστευω και εγω...
επειδη δεν θελω να φτιαξω κατασκευη στο μπαλκονι βιαστικα αλλα θελω να το ψαξω αρκετα...θα τα κρατησω μεσα στο χωρο που τους εχω ετοιμασει και θα τα βγαζω για λιγη ωρα οταν θα εχει καλο καιρο και θα μπορω να ειμαι παρων να παρακολουθω.
Πραγματικα πονεσε η καρδια μου οταν ξυπνησα το πρωι και την ειδα νεκρη...οπως ειχα πει ηταν αρκετα ταλαιπωρημενη οταν την πηρα με τον αρσενικο που ηταν ζευγαρι...και ειχα κανει μεγαλη προσπαθεια να την συνεφερω...και εκανε και ενα πολυ ομορφο θυληκο κελαιδισμα....

----------


## rokylila

Φίλε, σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα το πως νιώθεις , είναι μεγάλη αδικία να χάσεις έτσι άμα πουλί ποσό μάλιστα αν είναι και το αγαπημένο σου , πάντως εγώ βρήκα την υγεία και τα χαίρομαι τα πουλάκια σε αυτήν την κατασκευή και πιστεύω και αυτά μου το ανταποδίδουν κάθε μέρα με την συμπεριφορά τους , πάντως καλό είναι κάποια στιγμή αν διαθέτεις τον κατάλληλο χώρο να τα βγάλεις έξω , πιστεύω οτι πιο πολύ χαίρονται , αλλά πάντα να έχουν την ασφάλεια τους , κλουβί χωρίς προστασία ακόμα και στο κέντρο της Αθήνας, είναι έγκλημα για τα πουλιά

----------


## Μανώλης 2

Καλή κατασκευή, Μπράβο.

----------


## rokylila

Σε ευχαριστω Μανώλη , το κρίμα είναι οτι μου έφυγε η Σουσου , σου ζητάω και επίσημα συγγνώμη

----------


## rokylila

Πέρασε καιρός η οικογένεια μεγάλωσε , και θα θέλα αν κάποιος φίλος έχει κάποια ιδέα ωςτε να κανω την κατασκευή μου πιο λειτουργική να μου πει ιδέες
Εγώ σκέφτηκα το εξής 
Εκτος απο τον πρώτο όροφο που εκει θα βαλω την μια 90αρα κλούβα με όλα τα θυληκο καναρινια , τους υπόλοιπους ορόφους να τους ενόσω κατα ύψος , δλδ θα βγάλω τους πατους  κάθε ορόφου και να ενοθουν σε ένα , 
Θα παραγγείλω προσόψεις( θέλω και εδω βοήθεια )  για να κλείσω απο μπροστά και στα πλαγιά θα βαλω πλέγμα για κουνέλια ωςτε τα πουλια να μην πηγαίνουν πανω στην σίτα κατευθείαν ,
Το προβλημα που αντιμετωπίζω με αυτό που σκέφτηκα ειναι που θα μπουν οι ποτίστρες διότι αν μπουν οπως τωρα δεν θα κλείνει η μπροστινή σίτα , άρα πρέπει να βρω άλλο σύστημα για τις ποτίστρες 
Παρακάτω θα βαλω φωτο με την κατασκευή καθώς και φωτογραφίες απο την κατασκευή που έχουν διαγραφεί 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## ndlns

Αν κατάλαβα καλά, εννοείς να γίνει όλο μια κλούβα πτήσης, εκτός από το κάτω; Μπορείς να βάλεις κουνελόσιτα πιο μέσα από την έξω σίτα, για να μην βρίσκουν οι ποτίστρες. Εύκολο φαίνεται, εκτός αν υπάρχει κάποια κατασκευαστή δυσκολία που δεν φαίνεται στη φωτογραφία. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## rokylila

Ναι σίγουρα η μια επιλογή ειναι αυτό που λες , απλά θα ψάξω να κανω κάτι πιο εξηζητημενο και όμορφο
Έστειλα τα σχέδια σε ένα κατάσταση απο Θεσσαλονίκη , μια και εδω Αθηνα δεν βρήκα κάτι που μπορει να ασχολείσθε και δίνω φωτο , 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## MacGyver

Υπάρχει μεγάλο κατάστημα petshop στο Ηράκλειο Κρήτης οπου μπορείς να βρεις προσόψεις και με δωρεάν μεταφορικά. Επίσης υπαρχουν εσωτερικές ποτιστρες για να τις έχεις μεσα στην κλουβα. Θα βάλω φωτογραφίες με την ευκαιρία μου

----------


## MacGyver

Ορίστε και οι φωτογραφίες. 

Οι ποτίστρες είναι από την εξωτερική πλευρά για χάρη της φωτογραφίας:


Και οι προσόψεις που έχω πάρει και δεν έχω αξιοποιήσει ακόμη είναι περίπου 63 cm - 33 cm αν δεν κάνω λάθος με κόστος περίπου 9 €

----------


## sotos2908

Φιλε μου η πρώτη φωτό μου άρεσε παρα μα παρα πολύ!!!!! Μπράβο αξίζει στα πουλάκια μας ότι καλύτερο για το σπίτι τους!!!!!!

----------


## rokylila

Σχεδόν τελείωσα με την ανακαίνιση της κλούβας !!! 
Πλέον στον πρώτο όροφο έχω μονα τους τα θηλυκά και στους άλλους τρεις ορόφους τους έχω ενώσει και έχω τα αρσενικά !
Υπόστρωμα έχω βάλει ζεολιθο και δεν έχω σκαρα 
Κάπου διαβαςα οτι τους αρέσει να ( βοσκούν ) και να τρώνε απο κάτω όποτε προς το παρόν δεν έβαλα σκαρα
Δέχομαι τις συμβουλές σας και τις παρατηρήσεις σας ωςτε να την βελτιώσω και άλλο 
Απο υλικά χρειάστηκαν 
1 ταψί γαλβανιζε 10€
3 προσόψεις  90€
Κουνέλι σύρμα για τα πλαγια ( με μάτι 5Χ1 ) 30€
Φωτογραφίες απο την κατασκευή 




Η πρώτη παρατήρηση που έκανα ειναι οτι όλα κουρνιάζουν ψηλά !!!
Επιςης αυτήν την ανακαίνιση την αφιερώνω στον τελευταίο νεοσσο που έχασα φετος και στεναχωρήθηκα ...
Έτσι για να τον θυμάμαι 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## jk21

προσωπικα δεν μου αρεσει να τρωνε ποτε απο το υποστρωμα τα πουλια . Εκτος αν ειναι πεντακαθαρο και βρωσιμο .Δεν ξερω τι κοκκομετρια εχει αλλα δεν ειναι απαραιτητο σε χοντρη να διαλυεται ευκολα στο στομαχι και δεν ειναι απαραιτητο σε ψιλη  , αν τρωγεται ανεξελεγκτα και οχι σε ελεγχομενη ποσοτητα σε μια ταιστρα , να μην μπλοκαρει επισης το στομαχι ή να τρωνε μερος του που εχει δεχθει υγρα κουτσουλιας  .Αυτα λεει η θεωρια ... αν ο κοσμος εφαρμοζει στην πραξη κατι τετοιο χωρις προβλημα , ισως οι φοβοι μου να μην εχουν ισχυ .Αν εχει λεπτη κοκκομετρια , δες αν υπαρχει προβλημα και με ισχυρο ανεμο  (αν και τα πουλια πανε ψηλα και δεν νομιζω να εχουν θεμα να αναπνεουν σκονη )

Η κατασκευη μια χαρα

----------


## erithacus

Καλησπέρα, το κλιματιστικό φαντάζομαι δουλεύει το καλοκαίρι  :sad:  δε θα σκάσουν τα πουλάκια, ειδικά τα θηλυκα απο την εξωτερική μονάδα οταν το ανάβετε στο σπιτι;  :sad: 


e.

----------


## jk21

Mπραβο βρε Αντωνη !!!  ευτυχως που το προσεξες , εγω στον κοσμο μου ..

η ζεστη παει προς τα πανω δυστυχως και θα εχει τεραστιο προβλημα μολις το ανοιξει ! Μελος μας εχει χασει πολλα πουλακια στο παρελθον

----------


## rokylila

Δεν είχα εδω και τρία χρόνια προβλημα , ο αέρας στην μονάδα πάει μπροστά όχι πανω , το έχω τσεκάρει αυτό πολλες φορές 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## jk21

Θοδωρη η ροη του αερα σιγουρα πηγαινει μπροστα αλλα μετα  ειναι νομος της φυσικης τα θερμα ρευματα να κανουν ανοδικες κινησεις και οι ψυχρες μαζες καθοδικες .Για αυτο και το χειμωνα οι περσιδες των aircondition ειναι προς τα κατω , γιατι η ζεστη σιγουρα ανεβαινει προς τα πανω . Εστω και σε μικροτερο βαθμο απο το να δεχοταν αμεσα το ρευμα , σε καταστασεις καυσωνα αν οχι σε χαμηλοτερες θερμοκρασιες , θα υπαρχει εντονη δυσφορια στα πουλια

----------


## rokylila

Καλημέρα , η κοκομετρια του ζεολιθου ειναι στην φωτο παρακάτω 
Όσο αφορά τον αέρα απο την μονάδα κλιματισμού , συμφωνώ οτι ένα μέρος του παγιδεύεται στο μπαλκόνι και σίγουρα επηρεάζει την ατμόσφαιρα σε όλη την κλούβα ομως , δεν πάει πανω στα πουλια με δύναμη ούτε στοχευμένα , η κλούβα πτήσης πια , έχει τρεις πλευρές ανοιχτά με σίτες όποτε ο ζεστός αέρας απο το κλιματιστικό δεν μένει συνεχεια μεςα στην κλούβα , και τελευταία έχει δοκιμαστεί το όλο σύστημα εδω και τρία χρόνια που  κάθε οροφος ήταν κλεισμενος και χωρισμενος με πλεξι δεν έχασα κανένα ζωντανό απο ζέστη ούτε και απο κρύο , 
Να σημειώσω επιςης οτι στον πρώτο όροφο που ειναι τωρα τα θηλυκά είχα τα παπαγαλάκια μόνιμα , και παλι δεν παρουσίασαν προβλημα όσο αφορά τις ζεστές και απο λειτουργία κλιματιστικού 
ειδικά φετος που και ο χειμώνας και το καλοκαίρι ήταν πολύ βαριά 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## erithacus

Φίλε μ θα σου πρότεινα να ανοίξεις μια ημέρα με καύσωνα το κλιματιστικό κ να κάτσεις εξω κ εςυ μαζι με τα πουλια. Θα δεινό παθήσεις. Μη κάτσεις μπροςτα κάτσε διπλα. Οπως λεει κ ο Δημητρης ειναι θεμα φυσικής. Τα θέρμα κύματα ανεβαίνουν τα ψυχρά κατεβαίνουν. Ουτε πλαγία ουτε οριζόντια  ουτε διαγώνια πανε. Για καλο σ το λεμε ενδεχομένως να μπορεις να μετακινήσεις την εξωτερική μονάδα κ στη θέση της να κανεις αλλη μια ζευγάρωστρα  :winky:  στη θέση σου θα το λάμβανα υπόψιν πριν συμβεί κατι δυσάρεστο


e.

----------


## rokylila

Ενα βιντεο που εβγαλα με αναμμενο το κλιματιστικο απο 15:50 5/8/2017 , μπορειτε να το δειτε

----------


## rokylila

Δεν διαφωνώ για τις καλοπροαίρετες συμβουλές που μου λες φίλε μου , απλά πιστεύω οτι ο αέρας σύμφωνα με τους νόμους της φυσικής ο αέρας ανεβαίνει και φεύγει απο το μπαλκόνι , η κατασκευή ειναι σχεδιασμένη με την μονάδα απο κάτω , και την έχω δυο χρόνια , χωρίς απώλειες 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## jk21

Θοδωρη ρευμα αερα δεν πηγαινει . Ζεστη λιγο δυσκολο να μην πηγαινει . Εστω προσεχε το σιγουρα οταν παμε πανω απ 38αρια

----------


## rokylila

Δημήτρη , ένας απο τους λόγους που προχώρησα στην ανακατασκευή της κλούβας ήταν και η ζέστη που υπάρχει στο μπαλκόνι απο καιρικές συνθήκες αλλα και απο το κλιματιστικό , μπορω να βαλω και τα θηλυκά μαζί με τα αλλα , όλα μαζί τα πουλια ειναι δέκα σε αριθμό , και θα το πράξω , αμμεσα , 
Απλά οι εξωτερικές εκτροφές επηρεάζονται απο τις καιρικές συνθήκες , κανω οτι μπορω για να προσφέρω καλύτερες συνθήκες , και σας ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλές σας 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## rokylila

Καλημέρα , τελευταίες πινελιές για την κλούβα πτησης 
Μπήκε η σχάρα 

Επιςης έφτιαξα δυο αυτόματα συστήματά ποτίσματος 
Το πρώτο με τις πιπίλες 




Το δεύτερο ειναι με το σύστημα της σταγόνας δλδ
Το νερο μπαίνει απο το δίκτυο και έχω τοποθετήσει ένα ρυθμιστή ροής ωςτε να έλεγχο ποσό νερο θέλω να στάζει στην ποτίστρα 


Για αποχέτευση 

Τρύπησα στα πλαγια μια ταϊστρα και έβαλα αυτό το ανταλλακτικό μαζί με τεφλον για να φεύγει το νερο ελεγχόμενα και να πηγαίνει στην αποχέτευση 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## rokylila

Ένα βίντεο του συστήματος της υπερχείλισης

----------


## jk21

αρκετα εξυπνο !! μηπως να μας το εβαζες και στο θεμα με το αυτοματο ποτισμα *Αυτόματο πότισμα σε κλούβα - Automatic birds watering system.*ή να εκανες και ενα εντελως αυτονομο θεμα και παραθεταμε μετα το συνδεσμο στο θεμα του αυτοματου ποτισματος;

----------


## rokylila

Δημήτρη , θα κανω ένα θέμα με φωτογραφίες αλλα και τα υλικά ξεχωριστά στο θέμα αυτόματο πότισμα ωςτε να δώσω ιδέες και σε άλλους φίλους μας , το σύστημα διυλευει άψογα εδω και τέσσερις μέρες χωρίς διαρροή και το σημαντικότερο καθαρό τρεχούμενο νερο 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## XRTSS

Θοδωρη ολα ομορφα με την κλουβα σου και ωραιες οι πατεντες σου. Απλα προσεχε αυτο που σου λενε για το κλιματιστικο, οταν η θερμοκρασια χτυπησει 40-45 στο περιβαλλον, με το κλιματιστικο σου να δουλευει στο μπαλκονι τοπικα και μιλαω για μεχρι και 5 μετρα αποσταση απο το κλιματιστικο η θερμοκρασια ανεβαινει πανω απο 43-48 αντιστοιχα. Το εχω μετρησει. Εγω εχω τις κλουβες στα 6-7 μετρα και παλι τους αλλαζω νερο ανα μια ωρα με το κλιματιστικο αναμενο γιατι βραζουν τα παντα. 

Τα πουλια δεν αντεχουν σε τετοιες θερμοκρασιες, αλλα και να την βγαλουν καθαρη εκεινη την ημερα δεν θα βγαλουν τις υπολοιπες.

Κατσε στο μπαλκονι μαζι τους καμια ωρα να δεις. Και σκεψου οτι εισαι ανθρωπος, γυμνος χωρις πουπουλα και με την ανατομια του ανθρωπου. 
Ακομα τωρα με 38 βαθμους εξω δες τα πως κοιμουντε την νυχτα που εχει 30 βαθμους με ανοιχτα φτερα και σκυμμενο κεφαλι κατω. Και εχουν και την πτεροροια το καλοκαιρι να τα ταλαιπωρει.

Γνωμη μου μετεφερε την κλουβα αλλου.

----------


## rokylila

Εκανα ενα πειραμα και εβαλα θερμομετρο στην κλουβα, εκανα μετρησεις χωρις το κλιματιστικο και σε λειτουργια το κλιματιστικο, δεν ειδα καμια διαφορα στην θερμοκρασια, ισως γιατι το κλιματιστικο το βαζω στους 26 βαθμους και δεν εχει πολυ αερα να βγαλει η μοναδα ισως γιατι ο αερας δεν εγκλωβιζεται στο μπαλκονι, ισως γιατι το θερμομετρο ειναι χαλασμενο , η κλουβα λειτουργει απο το 2015 , τι να πω εγω δεν βλεπω να επηρεαζονται τα πουλια απο το κλιματιστικο .Μονο απο τις φυσικες θερμοκρασιες που επικρατουν εξωτερικα

----------

